

[Show HN] Railsonfire - continuous integration for ruby apps in the cloud - moritzplassnig
http://www.railsonfire.com

======
zumda
Do you currently support any database? Because according to your FAQ you
don't, that makes testing an app a bit hard.

But it does indeed look very nice if you can get at least some native
extensions working, that would make it very simple to test an app.

Are there plans for an web based view on the tests and progress of your tests?

~~~
leanvienna
Currently we have Postgres installed but not set up. You can install native
gems and then test via SQLite. In the next 2 weeks we will roll out postgres
and mysql support where you have a test user and a database set up and can
test against the databases.

Do you mean a live preview while the tests are running, or analysing which
tests ran and then presenting that via the UI?

Live preview is currently not one of our goals, as we don't think it is a
feature that lot's of people would really need.

Analysing which of your tests ran, the progress of how many tests were there
and presenting analysis of this data is a long term goal. We will provide a
Dashboard you can use to get simple overview on your project and shich you can
show on a monitor in your office all day. We plan on doing in-depth analysis
of all available data to help you in building your software better and more
efficiently

~~~
zumda
Good to know. So I can use SQLite as a substitute to test things? Not as good
as having the "real deal", but good enough for a start.

Yes, I meant a live preview. I just like to see things working. But as long as
I get an email when it's done thats good enough. But a dashboard would really
help.

That's a really nice idea. If you could use the nice display of both Cucumber
and RSpec (instead of just the failure), that would make a nice addition to
any agile shop. Just having that on display the whole day would really help
with the process.

When you talk about analyzing the data, do you mean for example showing which
Cucumber scenario broke the most/longest, etc? I like that idea, that would
offer a new way to detect code smells.

All in all I really like your idea and just hope it won't be too expensive for
a single person, no income side project.

~~~
leanvienna
Yes you can use SQLite currently, but in the next weeks we will install
postgres and mysql on our servers.

We haven't decided on which analysis we want to do (although we have some in
mind) but will simply implement what our users want and need the most.

We will try to make it affordable to anyone, but send me an email to
flo@railsonfire.com and let's talk about it a little more. We always need
great feedback from our users.

We want to build the perfect solution for you and can only do that with your
help and feedback.

------
tosh
Please add JavaScript and python runtime support as soon as possible. We need
something like that. Would really save us time and maintenance headaches.
#lean

~~~
adamcharnock
If it helps, Continuous.io has Python/Django support (with Ruby/Rails support
coming soon).

Full disclosure: I'm the founder of Continuous.io

~~~
tosh
ty for the pointer!

~~~
adamcharnock
No problem! If you are after Ruby support then we have a setup-script-in-
progress here:

<https://gist.github.com/1073858>

------
Fdebong
We use it at mySugr.

Simple and great, no admin crap, no maintenance, less overhead.

Works.

------
BenBach
Working on a Ruby on Rails project right now. Exactly what i need.

------
anewfoundflo
Awesome! This is really going to safe me time! Thanks guys!

------
ralf_hansen
Simple and effective. No more maintenance hassle.

------
TarifAgent
These guys are genious: Try their service!

------
oriolgual
Works great and really ease to setup.

------
schin
great for no hassles quality assurance!

